# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Unable to connect...

## leonisa

i tako zadnjih dana svako malo a danas non stop....why?

----------


## Kaae

I meni je tako, ali uglavnom samo kad sam na forumu s posla.

----------


## koryanshea

meni isto svako malo... ali samo refresham i sve radi... bar ne dobijem "nema novih postova", to bi bilo iritantno  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

isto tako
refresham

----------


## mamma san

isto refresham....i tako par puta... :/

----------


## leonisa

i to je ok ako trenutno ne moderisas pa moras sve ponovo  :Mad:  

da, danas je po par puta (citaj ne manje od 5)

----------


## Arkana10

> isto refresham....i tako par puta... :/


isto

----------


## mamma san

danas me je forum sludio...nikako da se konektiram... :/

----------


## Forka

Ista stvar!
A u čemu je zapravo problem?
Ima li nas previše istovremeno?!?

----------


## Maslačkica

Već par dana tako radi, ali danas je DOBITNI DAN, jer me umorio   :Laughing:  

Nadam se da će se brzo riješiti stvar...

----------


## Maslačkica

Već par dana tako radi, ali danas je DOBITNI DAN, jer me umorio   :Laughing:  

Nadam se da će se brzo riješiti stvar...

----------


## Lapis

> danas me je forum sludio...nikako da se konektiram... :/


x

----------


## kahna

A ja pišem o ovome već 2 mj. i nikome se ne događa   :Rolling Eyes:  

Al meni je ok sada kako je bilo   :Razz:  
Probajte s brisanjem kukija.

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=network+out

----------


## vesna72

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> danas me je forum sludio...nikako da se konektiram... :/
> 
> 
> x


X
ista stvar i s portalom.
iz četvrtog pokušaja uspjela staviti pravi link u post   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icyoh

ja se već prepala da su mi blokirali Rodu na poslu   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> ja se već prepala da su mi blokirali Rodu na poslu


Sorry al moram   :Laughing:

----------


## koryanshea

e ovo je bila totalka!
do sad ako sam imala unable to connect, pojavio bi se jednom, kliknem refresh i sve pet.
a sad... uporno isto.
i kahna nije to ona ista greška koju si ti dobivala.
ne piše ništa osim "unable to connect"

enivej ja sam se ponadala da je to anchie nešto popravljala  :Smile:

----------


## Imga

meni isto!
pozvizdila sam s refreshanjem, valjda 50 u nizu

a stojim mi veliki post i neće nikako
aaaaaa
sad je prošlo, nadam se zauvijek   :Grin:  

idem kukije brisati, možda mi malo pomogne

----------


## nenaa

I meni već danima, samo sad u sat vremena nekih 4 puta. Zašto?

----------


## Svimbalo

I meni i meni!
Primite me u svoje društvo!    :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> ja se već prepala da su mi blokirali Rodu na poslu


sva sreća pa ti šef nema kameru   :Grin:

----------


## koryanshea

> I meni već danima, samo sad u sat vremena nekih 4 puta. Zašto?


ma nije 4 nego četristošezdesečetri, kako ne znaš!  :Razz:

----------


## Svimbalo

Jutros mi je aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Frustracija na osamstotu potenciju
Da dobijem ovaj post refreshala sam milijun puta 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## upornamama

anchie, javi seeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Imga

brišite kukije
meni je pomoglo

----------


## Kaae

A meni danas - sve radi. Barem za sad.

Jucer nije ni od kuce radilo.. bilo je jos gore nego ujutro na poslu.

----------


## leonisa

obrisala kukije, izbrisali m se sv "logiraj me automatski" i jos uvjek me zeza....

----------


## summer

> obrisala kukije, izbrisali m se sv "logiraj me automatski" i jos uvjek me zeza....


x

----------


## Imga

i ja sam se prebrzo pohvalila
sve je opet po starom   :Mad:  

čini mi se da ipak ima veze s br. logiranih korisnika
ujutro oko 6 - 7 ništa ne zapinje

----------


## nenaa

Što su to kukiji????????

Danas 1000000000000000 PUTA, POOOOOOLUUUUUUDIIIIT ĆUUUUUU!!!

Nevjerojatno.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Možda mi je to znak da nešto trebam ići raditi na poslu.

----------


## Svimbalo

Frustracija svih frustracija-kad vam se nakon klika na link obavijesti o novom postu na ovoj temi pojavi "unable to connect"   :Mad:  
Aaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## jurisnik

Danas me već 10 puta izbacio u 10 minuta????   :Mad:

----------


## Kaae

Riknulo.

Cini se da stvarno bolje radi u rane jutarnje sate.

----------


## Tiwi

Svimbi, možda je to neki znak, ono, da se malo odmoriš od foruma   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Svimbalo

Već sam to i sama zakljkučila, pa malo hladim bar navečer   :Grin:

----------


## melange

možda nas to pripremaju za dan bez foruma

----------


## Serpentina

:tiruriru:
Meni se događa tu i tamo  :Wink: 
nemam vremena toliko da bi me stiglo isfrustrirati   :Teletubbies:

----------


## kahna

I meni je uz moje standardno "Network time out" počelo
"Unable to conect"   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## upornamama

opet!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

i meni je stalno unable
pogotovo na nekim podforumima: napišem post i ode...
baš me živcira   :Mad:

----------


## Imga

ne daj da ode!
samo refreshaj, nikako back stiskati

ja sam se neki dan patila valjda pola sata s jednim postom, ali nije ga "zaboravio"

i meni je danas opet koma  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> i meni je stalno unable
> pogotovo na nekim podforumima: napišem post i ode...
> baš me živcira


al meni kad unable bude kod senda, zapravo posalje post samo ne moze ucitati strancu na kojoj pise da je poslan i pita gdje da nas vrati.

----------


## koryanshea

nadam se da neću otkrit nikakve privatne podatke ovim  :Razz: 



> Could not insert search results
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> SQL Error : 1062 Duplicate entry '482457259' for key 1
> 
> INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_results (search_id, session_id, search_array) VALUES(482457259, '7ec3529f630466babceb3b353a1c5fab', 'a:7:{s:14:"search_results";s:1032:"3824, 7203, 11707, 17395, 19572, 24386, 26982, 28418, 29548, 32062, 34743, 35199, 36119, 36540, 36801, 36901, 40057, 40578, 45577, 51332, 51935, 52345, 53913, 54567, 59256, 61266, 61872, 62652, 64639, 64758, 65024, 65638, 66059, 66312, 67274, 67482, 67832, 67970, 68129, 68198, 68551, 68553, 68557, 68558, 68673, 69347, 69746, 69814, 70231, 70351, 70352, 70929, 71127, 71438, 71977, 72510, 72582, 72663, 72796, 73075, 73231, 73291, 73520, 73528, 73640, 73642, 73680, 73711, 73767, 73792, 73797, 73825, 73858, 73976, 74072, 74119, 74179, 74239, 74326, 74369, 74410, 74463, 74482, 74483, 74494, 74495, 74498, 74521, 74540, 74568, 74579, 74599, 74655, 74656, 74664, 74670, 74715, 74760, 74775, 74776, 74786, 74797, 74802, 74805, 74823, 74838, 74856, 74857, 74860, 74869, 74882, 74884, 74889, 74892, 74899, 74912, 74918, 74919, 74925, 74926, 74927, 74932, 74933, 74934, 74937, 74938, 74939, 74941, 74943, 74946, 74948, 74949, 74950, 74951, 74953, 74954, 74955, 74956, 74957, 74958, 74959, 74961, 74962, 74963, 74964, 74965, 74966, 74967";s:17:"total_match_count";i:148;s:12:"split_  search";N;s:7:"sort_by";i:0;s:8:"sort_dir";s:4:"DE  SC";s:12:"show_results";s:6:"topics";s:12:"return_  chars";i:200;}')
> 
> Line : 1540
> File : search.php


veeery pretty
je li adminica vidila ovaj topic? ima li ikakve ideje zbog čega se događa? možda je zbilja vrijeme za phpbb3  :Grin:

----------


## Imga

owww, look at all the pretty numbers  :Zaljubljen: 

a meni se danas usred već nekog n-tog refreshanja pojavila antologijska:



> Ne možete postati tako brzo iza zadnjeg posta koji *postaste*.
> Pokušajte ponovo kasnije.


postaste, ihihihihi   :Grin:  
malo sam već histerična od unable to connect

----------


## koksy

Unable to conect...petstoosamdesetpet puta samo danas!

----------


## betty blue

> Unable to conect...petstoosamdesetpet puta samo danas!


X

da ne ležim i da mi se da ustat već bih davno odustala!!!!   :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

> Unable to conect...petstoosamdesetpet puta samo danas!


X  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## malena beba

> koksy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Unable to conect...petstoosamdesetpet puta samo danas!
> 
> 
> X


isto ovako, vec danima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tashunica

meni je danas skroz prozvizdio, milijun puta unable unable unable unable...

----------


## anchie76

Vise se ne bi trebalo dogadjati.  Javljajte ako bude   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

Žao mi je što te moram razočarati, anchie, ali jutros je gore no ikad...
Da bi došla do ovoga posta, refreshala milijardu i jedan put   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tashunica

> Žao mi je što te moram razočarati, anchie, ali jutros je gore no ikad...
> Da bi došla do ovoga posta, refreshala milijardu i jedan put


X
na jedvite jade upala.

----------


## Maya&Leon

Evo javljam.... unable to conect, jutros, prije 10-k minuta

----------


## enchi

> Evo javljam.... unable to conect, jutros, prije 10-k minuta


X

----------


## anchie76

Da i meni je upravo bio unable to connect.. nista, radimo dalje...

----------


## Arkana10

isto opet danas. a plus i na portal mi jednom javio.

----------


## vještičica

jutros oko 8 i ja sam na kraju odustala od F5  :Rolling Eyes: 
prethodni dan mi je forum pojeo čitav pp :mad:

----------


## koryanshea

> isto opet danas. a plus i na portal mi jednom javio.


da da i na portalu hoće... i ne samo jednom!

----------


## jurisnik

I danas - 2 puta u par minuta - unable to conect.

----------


## upornamama

Danas opet, još i više nego jučer.

----------


## argenta

Meni je upravo pojeo odgovor na temu. I to ne prvi put   :Mad:  
Nemam baš puno vremena da stalno natipkavam ispočetka, samo me zato ljuti ovaj anejbl.

----------


## koryanshea

argenta probaš li refresh? on meni obično ne gubi podatke...

----------


## Arkana10

> Arkana10 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> isto opet danas. a plus i na portal mi jednom javio.
> 
> 
> da da i na portalu hoće... i ne samo jednom!


isto danas

----------


## argenta

> argenta probaš li refresh? on meni obično ne gubi podatke...


Jesam, ali nema pomoći. Kad pokušaš "Pregledajte" automatski ti pobriše napisano   :Sad:

----------


## koryanshea

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> argenta probaš li refresh? on meni obično ne gubi podatke...
> 
> 
> Jesam, ali nema pomoći. Kad pokušaš "Pregledajte" automatski ti pobriše napisano


a onda ctrl+a ctrl+c ctrl+v  :Grin:

----------


## Imga

nema do Jesusa, kažem vam ja   :Grin:  

meni uz sve ove ljepote i adsl crkava na mahove  :Mad:  , tako da se duži postovi stvarno trebaju kopirati

----------


## argenta

:Laughing:  
A pomaže i da ne pregledavam što sam napisala, pa kome pravo, kome krivo   :Grin:  
(Danas sam se zbog toga već uplela u dvije rasprave za koje vidim da ću požaliti   :Grin:  )

----------


## leonisa

> argenta probaš li refresh? on meni obično ne gubi podatke...


x

----------


## anchie76

Samo refresh (F5) i nista se ne gubi

----------


## kahna

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> argenta probaš li refresh? on meni obično ne gubi podatke...
> 
> 
> Jesam, ali nema pomoći. Kad pokušaš "Pregledajte" automatski ti pobriše napisano


Onda draga copy - pregledaj - pa ako nestane - paste   :Wink:  

Mene već mjesecima zeza "network timeout" + sad još i ovo.

Spremna sam već na sve scenarije   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

prije svakog klika na posalji, ctrl+a, ctrl+c

----------


## Arkana10

danas, za sada, je sve ok.

----------


## Imga

nema nas puno vikendom
mislim da je u tom problem

----------


## kahna

> nema nas puno vikendom
> mislim da je u tom problem


 :/  uh meni nekada baš vikendom turbo šteka. 
Danas je dobro :kucaodrvo:

----------


## anchie76

Vise ne bi trebalo stekati.  No necete imati uobicajeni pretrazivac nego samo google-ov (dok ne sredimo ovo sto je uzrokovalo probleme).

Hvala na razumijevanju   :Smile:

----------


## Forka

:Sad:  skužila sam već sinoć... 
puno više volim onaj stari pretraživač  :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

I usprkos svemu, meni se sad jutros desio ponovo "unable to connect"   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ajde pls javljajte ako se i vama bude desavao.

----------


## Maya&Leon

Prije 20-ak minuta, samo jednom, od onda sve ok

----------


## MamaRibice

opet  :/

----------


## Joe

ne znam želiš li to  :Grin:  

evo meni malo prije.

----------


## Kaae

I meni se ponavlja.

----------


## thalia

evo ga  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Svimbalo

Htjela postati da je meni jutros začudo sve OK, kadli prije ovog posta refresh deset puta   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

Ok ne morate vise javljati, shvatila sam   :Laughing:

----------


## Maya&Leon

za svaki slučaj   :Embarassed:  .... evo ga vraga ponovo!!

----------


## jurisnik

opet...

----------


## anchie76

NE MORATE VISE JAVLJATI   :Grin:  

 Hvala   :Saint:

----------


## Joe

javlja se ko ludo, slobodno vratite normalni pretražnik 8) 

(dok sam ovo pokušavala napisati bilo je valjda tri unable to connecta  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## anchie76

> NE MORATE VISE JAVLJATI   
> 
>  Hvala


a pretrazivac ce biti vracen kad zavrsimo sto smo poceli (to je trebalo odraditi nevezano za ovo, samo smo mislili da jedno uzrokuje drugo)

----------


## amyx

evo ga opet, mene zeza od jutra   :Mad:

----------


## anchie76

Kao sto rekoh, hvala na dojavi ali NE TREBATE VISE JAVLJATI   :Trep trep:

----------


## Forka

nazire li se rješenje...?

----------


## anchie76

Radi se na pronalasku uzroka   :Smile:

----------


## Forka

držim fige čvrsto...

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni se tek sad to počelo događati.

----------


## Amalthea

:Rolling Eyes:  

Strava.

----------


## princess puffy

> Meni se tek sad to počelo događati.


i meni tek danas

----------


## malena beba

evo ga opet   :Mad:

----------


## nikka

evo meni se danas desilo nekoliko puta :?

----------


## Forka

nekaj gadno ne štima...

----------


## Maslačkica

> Meni se tek sad to počelo događati.


 :shock:  blago tebi, već daniiiiiimaaaaaaa je ovako i to užas, taman se ufuram u čitanje, kliknem i onda mi se prikaže "unable to connect" i tako jedno 5-10x X 20-ak tokom dana.

----------


## kahna

Ima još jedna ista tema, ali sa "objašnjenjem"
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=69131

----------


## argenta

Ja sam dobila anejbl na temu "Unable..."   :Laughing:

----------


## Danči29

problem "unable to connect" mi se javlja već duže vrijeme. Inače bi refreshala stranicu i bilo bi ok, ali danas ama bas nikako, trebalo mi je sat vremena da posaljem jedan pp   :Sad:

----------


## koksy

> Ja sam dobila anejbl na temu "Unable..."


I ja!   :Laughing:  

Stvarno je vec izludujuce!

----------


## Smajlić

> problem "unable to connect" mi se javlja već duže vrijeme. Inače bi refreshala stranicu i bilo bi ok, ali danas ama bas nikako, trebalo mi je sat vremena da posaljem jedan pp


otprilike isto

----------


## Kavin

Ima li tome kraja!?

Hoće li ikada više biti sve po starom  :?

----------


## malena beba

danas je gore nego ikad   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## elin

anchie, evo javljam da je meni nekoliko dana bilo grozota, stalno unable to connect, ali sada je dobro - sve ide kao podmazano (za sad  :Grin:  ).

----------


## kiara

i meni je danas i jučer bilo koma  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## elin

počelo je počelo - unable to connect.

----------


## koksy

Skuzila sam! Refreshat nekoliko puta pa proradi! Nema druge dok se ovo ne rijesi!

----------


## koksy

Skuzila sam! Refreshat nekoliko puta pa proradi! Nema druge dok se ovo ne rijesi!

----------


## Maya&Leon

ok, ovo sad već postaje naporno   :Predaja:  

a (za)što se ovo uopće dešava?

----------


## koksy

Zanemarite moja zadnja 2 posta   :Grin:  
Ipak ne pali uvijek!

----------


## Svimbalo

> Skuzila sam! Refreshat nekoliko puta pa proradi! Nema druge dok se ovo ne rijesi!


Da nekoliko puta...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Smajlić

> ok, ovo sad već postaje naporno   
> 
> a (za)što se ovo uopće dešava?


i zašto nitko ne odgovara na naša pitanja?

Možda se ni oni ne mogu povezat...unable to connect  :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

Taman sam htjela otvoriti temu s identicnim naslovom
 :Grin:  

Dakle zasto i kad ce prestati???  :/ 




> Kao sto rekoh, hvala na dojavi ali NE TREBATE VISE JAVLJATI

----------


## fritulica1

Uffffffffff, 
I ne zaboravite KOPIRATI postove prije klikanja na "posalji" jer se sve brise i pojavi se ono sr... "unable..".

Anchi, i ne znam vise sto sam htjela reci na ono kvotano gore.

----------


## nikka

mene zeza opet, stisnem F5 i nekoliko puta ali ništa :?

----------


## apricot

> Uffffffffff, 
> I ne zaboravite KOPIRATI postove prije klikanja na "posalji" jer se sve brise i pojavi se ono sr... "unable..".
> 
> Anchi, i ne znam vise sto sam htjela reci na ono kvotano gore.


sa f5 ništa ne nestane

----------


## icyoh

> fritulica1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uffffffffff, 
> I ne zaboravite KOPIRATI postove prije klikanja na "posalji" jer se sve brise i pojavi se ono sr... "unable..".
> 
> Anchi, i ne znam vise sto sam htjela reci na ono kvotano gore.
> 
> 
> sa f5 ništa ne nestane


a joj, gdje si bila ranije   :Grin:

----------


## koksy

Nadam se da se ne veselim prerano al meni se popravilo stanje, sinoc i danas sve radi bez problema. Jel to nesto rijeseno ili slucajnost?

----------


## koksy

Slucajnost, kad sam postala ovaj gore post opet je bio unable...

----------


## Brunda

slučajnost   :Sad:

----------


## Indi

i jutros je ista situacija...unable...

----------


## icyoh

meni danas sve funkcionira. Jednom se blokirao, no f5 mi je spasio post. Apricot   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

S F5 dozivjeh preporod. 
Apricot   :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Sad mozete slobodno javljati da li vam se jos desava   :Smile:

----------


## nenaa

Ovo danas je prevršilo svaku mjeru, ne samo unable to connect, nego i error svaki drugi klik. Neće me logirati, pa blokira, pa mi svi topici i postovi stoje kao ne pročitani, pa mi neće slati post.

Danas nikad gore.

----------


## nenaa

Da ne govorim da je prtražnik danas (moj) 0 bodova, i da mi nitko nema avatare, nego onaj glupi x u kutu di bi trebao biti avatar.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Joe

meni danas normalno radi.

----------


## anchie76

Ja ne govorim o DANAS cijeli dan.. SAMO od sad* 19:00 na dalje mi javljajte kako je.* 

SAMO to me interesira i strasno mi je bitno.

----------


## nenaa

Dobro, danas od 19.00 već 3 puta unable to connect u ovih 12-tak min.

----------


## Imga

nemam unable to connect

ali isto tako nemam vijesti gore desno
i na popisu pdf-ova ovaj mi svijetli nepročitan sa zadnjim postom od sretne35
dok je zbilja sve pročitano i zadnji post je ovaj gore od nenaae  :?

----------


## Imga

i dalje mi svijetli žuto
samo je moj nick kao zadnji koji je postao   :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

Ne brinite sad za vijesti, samo javljajte ako ste dobili "Unable to connect..." poruku.

----------


## princess puffy

radi bez problema

----------


## Amalthea

:Klap:

----------


## fritulica1

> SAMO od sad 19:00 na dalje mi javljajte kako je.


Idila, nema smetnji.  :D

----------


## Loryblue

za sve ove protekle dane kad ste vi imale problema i kad vam je pokazivalo UTC meni se takva poruka nije niti jednom pokazala :? 

sasvim bez problema sam mogla postati, čitati, otvarali mi se svi novi postovi......ma nikakvih problema sa spajanjem.

kako to - netko dobije UTC a netko niti jedan put?

----------


## Amalthea

> kako to - netko dobije UTC a netko niti jedan put?


pitanje sreće, draga   :Grin:  

al se nadamo da se više neće pojaviti. ne bi trebalo.

----------


## koksy

Kod mene sve ok, zasad! 

Ali danas mi je MM popravljao internet vezu koja je sad puuuno jaca pa mozda i s tim ima veze. Ne znam, nagadam.

----------


## malena beba

danas je odlicno, nijednom me nije izbacilo  :D  :D

----------


## kahna

Kod mene isto ok, ali mi se i dalje ponavlja Network time out  :?  :? 
i nikako da skužimo u čemu je problem.
MM i ja smo na istoj vezi i kad se na mom kompu to pojavljuje (a zna trajati i po 10 minuta) kod njega je sve ok  :/

----------


## Maslačkica

Wow....nema problema...čekam sutra da vidim tokom dana, jer bi mi se problemi najviše tada stvarali, a onda poslije 16-17h sve ok. 
Jedino što se nije popravilo je što ne označava pročitane teme. Posjetim temu, ne označi je automatski nakon pregleda. To se dešavalo isto radnim danima kao i UTC, ali nakon 17h bi mi normalno označavalo pročitane teme. 
?

----------


## Maya&Leon

Meni je upravo javilo

_Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database_

Inače, jučer i prekjučer je sve izvrsno funkcioniralo

----------


## Maslačkica

Maya&Leon i meni to danas javlja...ali ne tako često kao UTC, ali mi svejedno smeta. 
Ali mi smeta još više ovo neobilježavanje pročitanih tema.

----------


## anchie76

Zbog neobiljezavanja tema brisi cookije i temp internet files.  Samo to ce pomoci.

----------


## Forka

Evo još jedan prijavak istog problema kao kod *Maja&Leon*.
Inače, preko vikenda je sve bilo OK!

----------


## spajalica

> Evo još jedan prijavak istog problema kao kod *Maja&Leon*.
> Inače, preko vikenda je sve bilo OK!


takodjer

----------


## Maslačkica

> Zbog neobiljezavanja tema brisi cookije i temp internet files.  Samo to ce pomoci.


A daj mi reci kako da dođem do cookija? Tools, Internet options i onda tražim cookije, ali ja ti to ne vidim...

----------


## anchie76

Izadji iz rodine stranice. Ugasi explorer. Upali ga, odi u TOOLS => INTERNET OPTIONS i tamo stisni DELETE COOKIES i DELETE FILES (klikni na kucicu da ti obrise i offline pages) 

Izgasi explorer, upali ponovo i onda se ulogiraj.

Kad ovo napravis, kompjuter ce "zaboraviti" sve passworde za pristup raznim internet stranicama sto je prije pamtio, pa imaj to u vidu (ako nisi na svom racunalu ili ti komp pamti neke bitne passworde za pristup raznim web stranicama).

----------


## Maslačkica

Anchie76 hvala - samo je bilo kratkog vijeka... jedno 10 minuta je trajalo. 

Ma bilo mi je isključivo povezano sa unable to connect. Kada bi mi to prestalo normalno bi mi sve radilo. 
Danas me zeza ovo što je Maya&Leon navela, pa opet mislim da je s tim povezano.

----------


## Amalthea

> _Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50
> ...
> Could not connect to the database_


Ovo je nešto sasvim drugo; nadam se da će uskoro i to biti riješeno.   :Smile:

----------


## Imga

ajde, utješno da je nešto drugo
iako mi se javljalo i prije među svim onim unable to connect

----------


## Maslačkica

> ajde, utješno da je nešto drugo
> iako mi se javljalo i prije među svim onim unable to connect


I meni isto   :Laughing:   ali nije bilo toliko često, pa sam zažmirila...

----------


## Amalthea

Step by step...

----------


## Amalthea

Hoću reći - radi se o nekoliko grešaka koje su se izmjenjivale. Rješavamo jednu po jednu.

----------


## Maslačkica

Samo vi dajte... ovo me ne izluđuje kao unable to connect, to me je izbacivalo iz cipela i tjeralo od foruma s ovim mogu živjeti ako se ne "pročesti"

----------


## malena beba

uh, za vikend sve odlicno a sad novi problem   :Mad:  

vec me izludilo!!

----------


## Amalthea

> uh, za vikend sve odlicno a sad novi problem   
> 
> vec me izludilo!!


Ma nije novi problem, javljalo se ovo već i prije.
Tek toliko da netko ne pomisli da je rješenje "Unable to connect..." problema rezultiralo novim.

----------


## spajalica

samo sto ovaj postaje sad cest kao taj s "Unable to connect..."

----------


## Svimbalo

> samo sto ovaj postaje sad cest kao taj s "Unable to connect..."


Točno...
U biti nema razlike za nas korisnike, isto mi je da li sam unable to connect ili error 52, 332 ili 333...
Znam da niste svemogući i držim fige da se i to riješi
Osoblju podrškasti hug   :Love:

----------


## tamaris

Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database 



ovo me danas prilicno izludilo.....cak i nakon brisanja cookia
nadam se da je rjesenje blizu

----------


## Maslačkica

Nažalost, ovo je sada jako učestalo kao i UTC.... 
Ima li nade da će se situacija popraviti uskoro?   :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

Nažalost, ovo je sada jako učestalo kao i UTC.... 
Ima li nade da će se situacija popraviti uskoro?   :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

Nažalost, ovo je sada jako učestalo kao i UTC.... 
Ima li nade da će se situacija popraviti uskoro?   :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

Nažalost, ovo je sada jako učestalo kao i UTC.... 
Ima li nade da će se situacija popraviti uskoro?   :Smile:

----------


## nenaa

error i brdo nekih gluposti, a i danima mi ne radi pretražnik. UTC je bio raj za ovo. Ovo je pri svakom postanju, pa f5 pa opet pa opet. 

luuuuuuuuda saaaaaaaaaam.

----------


## nenaa

error i brdo nekih gluposti, a i danima mi ne radi pretražnik. UTC je bio raj za ovo. Ovo je pri svakom postanju, pa f5 pa opet pa opet. 

luuuuuuuuda saaaaaaaaaam.

----------


## kahna

Jučer i danas - *k a t a s t r o f a* !

Ima li nade za nas?   :Grin:  

Bdw. super foru sam vidjela danas, za 1. travnja.
MM ide na "svoj" forum - i odjednom aaaa fak, ugasili su nam forum  :? 
Klikne na read more kad ono 1 april   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ne znam kak bi ja reagirala da nestane forum   :Grin: 
ali njemu sam umrla od smijeha - sucker   :Laughing:

----------


## Maslačkica

Kahna, ja bih vjerovatno počela plakati prije nego što bih skontala šalu...   :Laughing:  




Da li je samo meni ili i drugima da nakon 17h ovi svi silni problemi sa forumom nestanu?

----------


## tamaris

> Da li je samo meni ili i drugima da nakon 17h ovi svi silni problemi sa forumom nestanu?


istina,sada normalno radi...ali jutros    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koksy

[quote="
Da li je samo meni ili i drugima da nakon 17h ovi svi silni problemi sa forumom nestanu?[/quote]

Kod mene sve 5, i ujutro i popodne i navecer, vec danima!

(znam da to nisam smjela napisat jer ce sad sigurno i meni pocet....)

----------


## malena beba

meni je danas sve  u redu

----------


## kahna

Meni je sad sve ok, poslijepodne je bilo koma, danas i jučer.

----------


## argenta

> Kod mene sve 5, i ujutro i popodne i navecer, vec danima!
> 
> (znam da to nisam smjela napisat jer ce sad sigurno i meni pocet....)


Evo, isto ovako   :Smile:

----------


## fegusti

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da li je samo meni ili i drugima da nakon 17h ovi svi silni problemi sa forumom nestanu?
> 
> ...


to ti je kada se u ova krizna vremena radni narod u radno vrijeme "narodi".  :Laughing:  
...a popodne se već lakše diše (o noćnim satima da ne govorim).  :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

evo, samo nas je 15 registriranih na žici!

----------


## Maslačkica

Danas još ni jednom greška!  :D

----------


## Maslačkica

> Danas još ni jednom greška!  :D


Eh, da nisam rekla možda ne bi urekla, jer mi je trebalo jedno 5 min. samo da "dođem" da ovo postam... 

A tako vooooollliiiimmmm kad radi sve ok. 
Mene zanima da li imate ideju o čemu se radi i u čemu je problem?

 :Smile:

----------


## Kavin

> Danas još ni jednom greška!  :D


Ne stavljaj sol na ranu  :Raspa:

----------


## Kavin

:Teletubbies:   :Coffee:

----------


## anchie76

> Mene zanima da li imate ideju o čemu se radi i u čemu je problem?


Da, imamo ideju o cemu se radi i u cemu je problem, no nazalost nije rjesivo preko noci  :/

----------


## Maslačkica

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene zanima da li imate ideju o čemu se radi i u čemu je problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  no nazalost nije rjesivo preko noci  :/


Razumijem, a ja bih da je...   :Embarassed:   :Grin:  
Ustvari, samo me zanimalo da li znate o čemu se radi...vjerujem da će se popraviti.... 
Mislim, nikad nije prije bilo problema sa forumom i sad odjednom 2 i to već dosta dugo, sigurno već mjesec dana se mučim sa UTC i sad ovo, pa sam se jutros ufurala da je sve ok, kad ono...još gore, tj. najgore - ali pretpostavljam da "majstori" rade, pa zato da je grozno tako (i ako nije tako nemojte mi reći, jer se tako tješim!)   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Nisu to u stvari 2 problema nego samo jedan (ali vrijedan   :Grin:  ), koji se manifestirao na jedan nacin a sada na drugi.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Nisu to u stvari 2 problema nego samo jedan (ali vrijedan   ), koji se manifestirao na jedan nacin a sada na drugi.


Mora da je postao otporan (kao na antibiotike)   :Grin:  
Moram pitati - da li ste provele terapiju do kraja?   :Laughing:

----------


## Svimbalo

Svaki, ali baš svaki put kad poželim ovdje doći i reći "gle, danas mi sve super funkcionira", taj sljedeći klik donese could not connect to the database obavijest   :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## Anci

Svimbalo, zaboravljaš da je forum po tom pitanju uklet   :Grin:  
Tako se meni često dešava. I s drugim temama.

No, moram primjetiti da se ovo puno, puno češće događa na IE u odnosu na MF.

----------


## Svimbalo

Da, slažem se, meni kod kuće na Mozilli sve super-doduše, kod kuće sam na forumu samo navečer ili tijekom vikenda, kad je općenito manja gužva...
Ma, više niš ne znam  :/

----------


## malena beba

dans opet   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pomikaki

veselog li topica   :Grin:  
ja sve trpim stoički i podnosim kaznu s neba za previše surfanja. Svaki put kad me naživcira, kažem si: ne bi te živciralo da previše ne surfaš   :Razz:  

Kahna, super fora s prvim aprilom   :Laughing:   samo izgleda da bi na rodi to ipak bila malo preopasna šala

----------


## kahna

I opet mi šteka, pa šteka.   :Sad:  
I to na Mozzili

----------


## Pinky

Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database


non stop.....

----------


## melange

meni ništa ne šteka već tjedan dana

----------


## bubazara

i....ja imama problem kao i pinky, osim toga, pp iz outboxa napisana nocas 12 18 am , otisla je danas poslije podne....

----------


## puntica

> i....ja imama problem kao i pinky, osim toga, pp iz outboxa napisana nocas 12 18 am , otisla je danas poslije podne....


zato što je osoba kojoj si pisala pročitala pp tek danas popodne (dok taj netko ne pročita pp, on stoji u tvom outboxu)   :Grin:

----------


## bubazara

:Laughing:  hjoj bas se vidi kako sam zelena na rodi.....  :Saint:  covjek se uci dok je ziv...hvala na informaciji i pozdraaaaaav   :Love:

----------


## Maslačkica

Uz mrvicuuuuu problema, ali stvarno mrvicu  - POHVALJUJEM i ZAHVALJUJEM!   :Love:

----------


## tamaris

> Uz mrvicuuuuu problema, ali stvarno mrvicu  - POHVALJUJEM i ZAHVALJUJEM!



x

----------


## anchie76

Molim da i dalje prijavljujete ove probleme s "max connections", da vidimo koliko cesto se sada desavaju.  Strasno nam je bitno, stoga zahvaljujemo na pomoci   :Kiss:

----------


## Smajlić

Ja tih problema više - nemam!  :Kiss:

----------


## Maya&Leon

prijavak: jučer - svega jednom 

pitanje: a kada će naš pretražnik bit onaj stari...? jaaaaaako mi fali......

----------


## Juroslav

eto, upravo se dogodilo, moral sam 5-6 puta refreshati

----------


## Kavin

> pitanje: a kada će naš pretražnik bit onaj stari...? jaaaaaako mi fali......


X

----------


## koryanshea

search new posts mi  upravo dade:

Could not insert search results

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1062 Duplicate entry '2133646828' for key 1

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_results (search_id, session_id, search_array) VALUES(2133646828, '1fcd9b7bb1c137db5f741a690d34c581', 'a:7:{s:14:"search_results";s:1641:"2281, 4019, 13871, 16350, 17395, 18517, 19414, 20033, 20805, 21544, 22172, 23357, 24315, 26333, 31930, 34915, 35915, 36540, 39863, 40057, 40165, 40181, 40598, 41938, 42246, 43034, 43780, 51194, 51550, 52129, 52670, 53246, 53913, 54187, 54431, 54552, 54559, 56072, 57677, 58624, 58627, 59056, 59275, 59480, 59673, 60175, 60257, 60912, 61032, 61872, 61918, 62412, 62523, 62627, 62644, 62868, 64453, 65006, 65024, 65638, 65939, 66218, 66281, 66683, 67274, 67549, 67921, 68307, 68551, 68557, 68558, 68672, 68674, 68678, 68940, 69431, 69609, 69688, 69771, 70351, 70471, 70604, 70702, 71506, 71528, 71893, 71917, 72404, 72539, 72568, 72672, 73066, 73320, 73327, 73834, 73849, 73860, 74117, 74119, 74139, 74363, 74417, 74436, 74483, 74510, 74701, 74715, 74765, 74775, 74890, 75094, 75174, 75195, 75198, 75201, 75216, 75287, 75393, 75476, 75625, 75650, 75653, 75680, 75709, 75725, 75730, 75786, 75861, 75862, 75864, 75890, 75892, 75951, 75955, 75962, 75973, 75976, 76023, 76030, 76031, 76050, 76064, 76071, 76084, 76086, 76087, 76092, 76117, 76119, 76120, 76125, 76129, 76131, 76139, 76152, 76153, 76165, 76175, 76193, 76194, 76200, 76202, 76211, 76214, 76215, 76220, 76221, 76225, 76228, 76229, 76233, 76234, 76247, 76248, 76255, 76257, 76260, 76261, 76263, 76289, 76292, 76294, 76302, 76305, 76306, 76308, 76312, 76316, 76319, 76321, 76324, 76328, 76330, 76331, 76332, 76335, 76338, 76340, 76343, 76344, 76345, 76346, 76348, 76350, 76352, 76355, 76358, 76361, 76362, 76363, 76365, 76366, 76367, 76368, 76369, 76372, 76373, 76374, 76375, 76377, 76378, 76379, 76380, 76382, 76383, 76384, 76385, 76386, 76387, 76388, 76389, 76390, 76391, 76392, 76393";s:17:"total_match_count";i:235;s:12:"split_  search";N;s:7:"sort_by";i:0;s:8:"sort_dir";s:4:"DE  SC";s:12:"show_results";s:6:"topics";s:12:"return_  chars";i:200;}')

Line : 1540
File : search.php

----------


## Imga

> Molim da i dalje prijavljujete ove probleme s "max connections", da vidimo koliko cesto se sada desavaju.  Strasno nam je bitno, stoga zahvaljujemo na pomoci


Upravo među bannerima:




> Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 28
> 
> Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=3): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 28
> 
> Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=3' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 28


mislim da to nema neke veze s max_users_connections
al' nek se nađe   :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

jutros već tri puta nešto slično kao kod imge, samo druge brojke i na kraju critical error.

----------


## tamaris

> Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332
> 
> Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
> phpBB : Critical Error 
> 
> Could not connect to the database


jutros ovo 5-6 puta

----------


## puntica

> tamaris prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332
> 
> Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
> phpBB : Critical Error 
> ...


isto tako. a već par dana je super radilo   :Sad:

----------


## argenta

> isto tako. a već par dana je super radilo


I meni... do jutros sve ok, a onda ovo.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ista stvar i kod mene...

----------


## upornamama

Isto kod mene. Istrošit će mi se f5.  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Kad smo kod f5-kako svi vi znate čemu služe te f tipke?
Ja sam za f5 prvi put doznala ovdje, inače uredno klikam na refresh ikonu   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Kad smo kod f5-kako svi vi znate čemu služe te f tipke?:


Klikneš fx i čekaš da vidiš šta će se desiti!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## Svimbalo

Aha, poznata metoda pokušaja i pogrešaka! Zgodno   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Aha, poznata metoda pokušaja i pogrešaka! Zgodno


Da, toliko zgodno da sam jednom pritinula NEKI F, pa mi se cijeli ekran, tj. explorer promijenio. A panike... pa nikako nazad. Jedva nađoh u opcijama da me vrati... 


Ali, nakon x godina na ovom forumu i "quote-anja" maloprije sam POGREŠKOM otkrila jako jednostavan način citiranja. Tj. označi tekst koji želiš citirati i klikni "Quote", a ja godinama radim "quote" - piši, briši - "quote" ... 
znači - METODA USPJEŠNA! 


A sada na temu nešto da kažem: Danas se zablesiralo par puta, preko vikenda nikako, u petak isto tako par puta, ali poboljšanje je jako veliko. 
U subotu sam imala susret sa slijedećim: otvorila se početna stranica foruma, i to jedva, a preko nje piše ovo gore što su već navele... 
Aha! Jeste li TO imale?   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Da Maslačkica, događalo se meni, više puta.

I počelo se ponavljati od vikenda svakodnevno po nebrojeno puta   :Mad:

----------


## Tiwi

svako malo ovo:
___________________________________
Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database
__________________________________
odoh..

----------


## Maya&Leon

jutros isto kao kod tiwi

----------


## bebelina

Jucer, danas vise puta..  :Mad:

----------


## Tashunica

> jutros isto kao kod tiwi


isto

----------


## Maslačkica

Prijavljujem nemogućnost konektiranja na forum, pa izbaci da ne postoji stranica, jer je jako dugo traži. 

Pojavi se ovo kao i kod ostalih, ali rjeđe. Ne može je nikako naći...

----------


## tamaris

RODA
Roditelji u akciji
  FAQ    Pretražnik    Članstvo    Korisničke grupe     Registracija  
 Profil   Privatne poruke   Login  








Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 32

Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=4): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 32

Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=4' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 32




gdje svrstat temu o jedincima/jedinicama?



RODA - Početna
-> Admin vam pomaže u nevolji 
Prethodna tema :: Sljedeća tema   
Autor/ica Poruka 
mamkanica



Pridružen/a: 09. 02. 2009. (14:47:13)
Postovi: 36

 Postano: uto tra 21, 2009 11:15 am    Naslov: gdje svrstat temu o jedincima/jedinicama?   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bok moderatorice, imam pitanje - gdje bi bilo najbolje postaviti temu ili pitanje o djeci jedincima? Vidim da ima tema dvojceki, trojceki, odnosi dvoje djece i sl a gdje svrstat jedinice i jedince? HVALA  

[Vrh]       


apricot
Osoblje foruma


Pridružen/a: 12. 01. 2004. (11:57:47)
Postovi: 18678
Lokacija: zagreb, istočno od... svega
 Postano: uto tra 21, 2009 11:23 am    Naslov:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

među vršnjake? 
a ako je tema generalna, na izazove?
_________________
ORKA; 26.09.2002. 
ZRIN; 02.04.2008. 
Rodina savjetnica na SOS telefonu za dojenje 

[Vrh]        


Prethodni postovi: Svi postovi1 dan7 dana2 tjedna1 mjesec3 mjeseca6 mjeseci1 godina Prvo najstarijePrvo najnovije  



a kaj je ovo  :?   :?
izbacilo mi to iznad topica koji sam otvorila

----------


## Maslačkica

To ti je jedan od topika na ovom pdf-u, pa je vjerovatno došlo do greške...

----------


## tamaris

Mislim da sam krivo pitanje postavila.Ja sam otvorila taj topic o jedincima a oni errori su mi bili iznad naslova topica kad se otvorio.

----------


## Tashunica

> Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 20
> 
> Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=1): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 20
> 
> Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=1' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 20


dakle, sad su mi se pojavila dva ovakva stupca gore kod banera kad sam poslala post :/

----------


## Tashunica

izgledalo je više ovako



> Warning: main():
>  php_network_getaddresses: 
> getaddrinfo failed: 
> Temporary failure in name
>  resolution in /home/users
> /roda/public_html/
> rodaphpBB2/shownews
> .php on line 20
> 
> ...

----------


## Maslačkica

> Mislim da sam krivo pitanje postavila.Ja sam otvorila taj topic o jedincima a oni errori su mi bili iznad naslova topica kad se otvorio.


Malo više gore sam ja to spomenula, a Kahna potvrdila.... 

Ne pratiš na satu?   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## tamaris

Ma pratim ja (prava streberica)
Ovo mi se prvi put desilo pa sam bas zblesirala,na one druge errore vise i ne reagiram (zato mi se F5 vec izlizala)   :Laughing:    8)

----------


## Svimbalo

Dešava li se ikome da vas izbaci kad kliknete na neki pdf ili na zadnji post?
Evo, jutros već 5 puta, provjeravam na filozofskom ima li novih tema, i svaki me put odlogira i pokaže, alternativno, da je zadnji post ožujak 31, ili travanj 14, ili...
Sad sam jedva uspjela dobiti ovaj post da to napišem, bez da me odlogira.
Već se je dešavalo, ali unutar ovih max connections sam to zanemarila, međutim jutros baš opako...

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Dešava li se ikome da vas izbaci kad kliknete na neki pdf ili na zadnji post?


Da

----------


## Tashunica

kod mene danas katastrofa. stalno mi pokazuje grešku ili mi neće uopće otvoriti.

----------


## koksy

Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database 

Danas jednom (zasad) al moram napomenut da vec duuuugo nije bilo problema.

----------


## Forka

...opet problemi tipa:

Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

itd...

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332
> 
> Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
> phpBB : Critical Error 
> 
> Could not connect to the database 
> 
> Danas jednom (zasad) al moram napomenut da vec duuuugo nije bilo problema.


ne znam da li je još uvijek potrebno javljati ali ja štreberski nastavljam: jutros opet   :Sad:

----------


## puntica

sad mi se pojavilo na desnoj strani ekrana stupac:




> Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 40
> 
> Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=6): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 40
> 
> Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=6' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 40


ostalo je bilo normalno...

----------


## nikka

kod mene je sve Ok od kad sam instalirala IE 8, do sad sam imala IE 6
da li to ima kakve veze ili je čista slučajnost :?

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database 


To mi se pojavi svako drugi/treći dan.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database 


To mi se pojavi svako drugi/treći dan.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Ups, otišla su mi dva posta, upravo zbog greške koja mi se javlja.

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Crying or Very sad:   pa dobro kada će ovi problemi prestati? kaj nam je forum tak bubani?

_Generalna greška 

Could not insert search results

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1062 Duplicate entry '1977858782' for key 1

INSERT INTO rodaphpbb_search_results (search_id, session_id, search_array) VALUES(1977858782, '1f9e9855eaf920f417b9b35b0506c917', 'a:7:{s:14:"search_results";s:1781:"4174, 4482, 16569, 17324, 18877, 23414, 23545, 23561, 24259, 25586, 25744, 26517, 27614, 27766, 27810, 29677, 30914, 32550, 34373, 35234, 36139, 36800, 36867, 36955, 37646, 39233, 42574, 46265, 48348, 48693, 53155, 53970, 54431, 54584, 54878, 56503, 56995, 57102, 57159, 57326, 57358, 57444, 57523, 57527, 57860, 57896, 57926, 58017, 58028, 58211, 58240, 58488, 58560, 58562, 59052, 59099, 59216, 59229, 59263, 59278, 59299, 59413, 59432, 59456, 59519, 59538, 59556, 59669, 59734, 59740, 59841, 59843, 59890, 59988, 60187, 60195, 60196, 60228, 60354, 60431, 60449, 60504, 60506, 60570, 60602, 60614, 60634, 60643, 60646, 60656, 60665, 60679, 60730, 60764, 60797, 60912, 60925, 60944, 61005, 61031, 61205, 61214, 61218, 61233, 61319, 61356, 61368, 61379, 61473, 61545, 61562, 61594, 61638, 61641, 61664, 61684, 61880, 61914, 62009, 62019, 62106, 62396, 62462, 62769, 63161, 63401, 63555, 63612, 63776, 63816, 63846, 63961, 64006, 64332, 64546, 64587, 64656, 64821, 64891, 64930, 64991, 65134, 65139, 65151, 65178, 65235, 65263, 65309, 65328, 65402, 65629, 65644, 65922, 66059, 66853, 66878, 66949, 67024, 67457, 67917, 68071, 68203, 68220, 68443, 68474, 68479, 68620, 68812, 68820, 68955, 69117, 69459, 69497, 69512, 69912, 70254, 71166, 71168, 71292, 71480, 71599, 71820, 72082, 72150, 72174, 72239, 72301, 72376, 72423, 72573, 72663, 72674, 72681, 72733, 72826, 73066, 73167, 73317, 73449, 73546, 73639, 73642, 73711, 73913, 73951, 73966, 74019, 74035, 74119, 74229, 74296, 74715, 74923, 74932, 75196, 75197, 75215, 75262, 75318, 75348, 75350, 75379, 75418, 75454, 75489, 75511, 75535, 75599, 75625, 75637, 75920, 76038, 76051, 76064, 76137, 76153, 76187, 76188, 76193, 76211, 76248, 76286, 76302, 76315, 76321, 76352, 76443, 76459, 76527, 76596, 76627, 76646, 76760, 76815, 76864";s:17:"total_match_count";i:255;s:12:"split_  search";N;s:7:"sort_by";i:0;s:8:"sort_dir";s:4:"DE  SC";s:12:"show_results";s:6:"topics";s:12:"return_  chars";i:200;}')

Line : 1540
File : search.php_

----------


## bebelina

Kod mene je par dana bilo ok , a sad opet 


> Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50 
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332 
> 
> Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333 
> phpBB : Critical Error 
> 
> Could not connect to the database

----------


## Svimbalo

kod mene stalno ovo gore, stalno...

----------


## kahna

Aj da i ja prijavim   :Sad:  
Već par dana, stalno.

----------


## upornamama

I kod mene.

----------


## Balbina

I kod mene...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kajsa

[quote="bebelina"]Kod mene je par dana bilo ok , a sad opet [quote]

isto

----------


## malena beba

danas, 1000 puta page error, izludjuje me!!!!

----------


## Anci

i meni

----------


## Kaae

Negdje oko 12:50 je skroz prolupao. Malo msql error, malo nenormalna sporost. Pa onda uglavnom opet unable to connect.

----------


## Maslačkica

Samo prijavljujem da je danas baš jako teško forumašiti...  :Wink:

----------


## Maya&Leon

uf da, danas je teško......

----------


## Balbina

Nije teško nego nemoguće! Help!

----------


## tamaris

Pridruzujem se s problemima. Danas je stvarno kulminacija.

----------


## jurisnik

Koma je i jučer i danas. Ne znam ni sama koliko puta sam stisnula refresh.

----------


## BebaBeba

XXXXX na sve postove    :Sad:

----------


## melange

Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (11) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error

Could not connect to the database

----------


## tamaris

Danas nesto malo bolje nego jucer, ali svejedno 
nekoliko puta spor do bola, pa critical error ali sve to
u jutarnjim satima

a jel nas netko cita?

----------


## Maya&Leon

Zašto me stalno odlogirava (iako ima uključenu naredbu "zapamti")  :?

----------


## Kaae

> Zašto me stalno odlogirava (iako ima uključenu naredbu "zapamti")  :?


Pogledaj ovdje. Mozda ti nesto i pomogne...

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Maya&Leon prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zašto me stalno odlogirava (iako ima uključenu naredbu "zapamti")  :?
> 
> 
> Pogledaj ovdje. Mozda ti nesto i pomogne...


Ništa   :Sad:  
Sve kukiće pobrisala, temporary files, čak i history
Thx anyway, valjda će biti bolje   :Wink:

----------


## kahna

Danas opet koma   :Sad:

----------


## melange

jutros mi nije htjelo loadati ni rodinu stranicu.

sad je ok.

----------


## Tashunica

u zadnjih 20-ak minuta je katastrofa. 
ko muha bez glave pikam po tastaturi i mišu kad ću ulovit konekciju.

----------


## tamaris

> u zadnjih 20-ak minuta je katastrofa. 
> ko muha bez glave pikam po tastaturi i mišu kad ću ulovit konekciju.


 x
prestrasno

----------


## ZO

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u zadnjih 20-ak minuta je katastrofa. 
> ko muha bez glave pikam po tastaturi i mišu kad ću ulovit konekciju.
> 
> 
>  x
> prestrasno


i meni

----------


## kahna

Ja moram prijaviti da od kad mi je MM isključio neki "link scaner" na antivirusnom - sve šljaka za 5  :D

----------


## Tashunica

i danas opet, u isto vrijeme  :/

----------


## upornamama

Meni se i dalje stalno dešava...

----------


## kahna

Da i meni je počelo opet zadnjih dana   :Mad:

----------


## Tashunica

ja sam opet došla njurgat   :Grin:  
pa dobro do kad će to trajat?

----------


## Kaae

> ja sam opet došla njurgat   
> pa dobro do kad će to trajat?


Ako me dobro sluzi razumijevanje poruka koje se javljaju - sve dok se ne pojaca kapacitet racunala/servera na kojem se nalazi forum.

----------


## icyoh

Ah dobro, vidim da svi imate problema s pristupom. Ja se već prepala da sam dosadila pa mi je otežan pristup   :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

> Ah dobro, vidim da svi imate problema s pristupom. Ja se već prepala da sam dosadila pa mi je otežan pristup


  :Laughing:   ko zna možda je stvarno to u pitanju

----------


## tamaris

RODA
Roditelji u akciji
  FAQ    Pretražnik    Članstvo    Korisničke grupe  
 Profil   Nemate novih privatnih poruka   Logout [ tamaris ]  



Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 8

Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=8): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 8

Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=8' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 8


Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 20

Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=1): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 20

Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=1' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 20

 Kutak za filozofski trenutak
Moderator/ica:: mamma san

Trenutno korisnika/ca: Cookie, Svimbalo, tamaris Idite na 1, 2, 3  Sljedeće 

RODA - Početna
-> Kutak za filozofski trenutak Označite sve teme kao pročitane





Jucer i danas opet ucestalo

----------


## malena beba

pocinje me izludjivat   :Grin:

----------


## traktorka

I mene isto..danas je baš too much nespajanja i grešaka !

----------


## Kaae

Osim vec dobro poznatog unable to connect i mysql errora, u zadnje vrijeme mi cesto uopce ne radi. Pokusava, pokusava... i onda izbacuje 'server is taking too long to respond'. Dogadja se i u kasnijim nocnim satima, ne vise samo usred radnog vremena, kad, cini se, ima najvise prometa.  :Wink: 

S internetom mi je sve ok, samo Roda steka.

----------


## Forka

a kad bi nam bar netko rekao o čemu je riječ...
i 'oće l' to još dugo?

----------


## Tashunica

> a kad bi nam bar netko rekao o čemu je riječ...
> i 'oće l' to još dugo?


X

----------


## kahna

Meni je isto k a t a s t r o f a danas i jučer   :Mad:  
Više niti sama ne znam što mi sve izbacuje   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kavin

Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 3

Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=7): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 3

Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=7' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 3

Šta je to?
Katastrofa, neće otvoriti stranicu, spot je, i onda izbaci ovo gore.

Neka se netko izjasni i objasni nam, ako može!?

Ili ćemo postati bez veze tu i obavještavati "nikoga" o svojim problemima.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kavin

Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 3

Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=7): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 3

Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=7' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 3

Šta je to?
Katastrofa, neće otvoriti stranicu, spot je, i onda izbaci ovo gore.

Neka se netko izjasni i objasni nam, ako može!?

Ili ćemo postati bez veze tu i obavještavati "nikoga" o svojim problemima.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Imga

Mislim da su to sinoć bili neki radovi i popravci.
I meni je bilo užasno sporo, nikako da se učita.

----------


## Kaae

Ajd, vidim da nisam jedina. Vec danima, a osobito ovaj vikend, uopce ne mogu do foruma. Ucitava se i po nekoliko minuta, a onda mi najcesce izbaci "The server is taking too long to respond.. blablabla". Mysql errori su rijetki jerbo, jelte, najcesce do foruma uopce ne mogu. :/

----------


## Tashunica

ovo postaje pre-na-por-no!

----------


## sorciere

> ovo postaje pre-na-por-no!


reklame... banneri... svaki put...  :Mad:

----------


## sorciere

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 32

Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=4): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 32

Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=4' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 32


Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 36

Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=5): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 36

Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=5' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 36

----------


## lidać2

:Evil or Very Mad:    jao,jao pa trebalo mi je 5min da se otvori da napisem odg...

do sada sam mislila da sam jedina pomalo me izluduje i onda nemam volje niti biti ovdje... :/

----------


## sorciere

čemu služe reklame koje nitko više ni ne vidi - jer ne može doći na forum? a i kad dođe - svaki put se pojavi warning...

----------


## Kaae

Warning: main(): php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 32

Warning: main(http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=4): failed to open stream: Resource temporarily unavailable in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 32

Warning: main(): Failed opening 'http://www.roda.hr/adserver/include.php?mad_id=4' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/shownews.php on line 32



Kaze moje musko da postoji mogucnost da je stranica kodirana tako da prvo idu oglasi, a onda ostatak, s uvjetom da ostatak uopce ne bude ucitan ako oglasi ne prodju.

Sve u svemu, vec par dana, u principu, ne mogu koristiti forum.

----------


## Kaae

Sad cemo vidjeti radi li forum ako ukljucim Adblock...

----------


## lidać2

ma i da bude ta "reklama" ali najvise me ljuti to predugo spajanje pa sto god.treba da nesto otvorim... :/

----------


## tamaris

phpBB : Critical Error 

Error doing DB query userdata row fetch

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1016 Can't open file: 'rodaphpbb_users.MYI' (errno: 145)

SELECT u.*, s.* FROM rodaphpbb_sessions s, rodaphpbb_users u WHERE s.session_id = '31955d1cd9bdded46317b646a8fc6bd4' AND u.user_id = s.session_user_id

Line : 247
File : sessions.php 

ovo je nesto novo   :Mad:

----------


## koksy

> phpBB : Critical Error 
> 
> Error doing DB query userdata row fetch
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> SQL Error : 1016 Can't open file: 'rodaphpbb_users.MYI' (errno: 145)
> 
> SELECT u.*, s.* FROM rodaphpbb_sessions s, rodaphpbb_users u WHERE s.session_id = '31955d1cd9bdded46317b646a8fc6bd4' AND u.user_id = s.session_user_id
> ...


Ovo i meni jucer pokazalo, mogla sam na portal ali na forum nikako. Nakon sat-dva je bilo ok, ko da nista nije bilo...

----------


## vještičica

> Sad cemo vidjeti radi li forum ako ukljucim Adblock...


 radi, radi  :Yes:

----------


## Imga

> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sad cemo vidjeti radi li forum ako ukljucim Adblock...
> 
> 
>  radi, radi


dajte nemojte bit take... škrte   :Grin:  
recite gdje se to čudo uključuje da se i ja spasim

----------


## vještičica

to je addon za Firefox, zove se Adblock, skineš ga sa njihove stranice

----------


## Maslačkica

Katastrofa živa... 
Definitivno mi za 85% oduzima užitak čitanja i surfanja po Rodinim stranicama... 


Sve sam se nadala da će to proći, ali kako mi se sada čini nema tome kraja... 
Da li se zna šta to uzrokuje?   :Smile:

----------


## Kavin

> oduzima užitak čitanja i surfanja po Rodinim stranicama...


S ovim se slažem.
Tako je sve usporeno da totalno izgubim želju za forumiranjem.

----------


## kahna

Ljudi moji, ja od kad sam na moru na dial up vezi ne događa mi se uopće  :D 

Izgleda je stvarno moj buraz bio u pravu kad mi je govorio da mi se to sigurno događa zbog brzine neta.  :/

----------


## Tashunica

ja sam na web`n`walk i šteka, pogotovo oko dva popodne.

----------


## upornamama

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:   svaki dan sve gore...

----------


## Svimbalo

Odgovorno tvrdim da nikad nije bilo gore, uz sve dosad nabrojano, još i PRESTRAŠNO spor.   :Mad:  
Vjerojatno zbog preopterećenosti, ali ipak...

----------


## Maslačkica

> Odgovorno tvrdim da nikad nije bilo gore, uz sve dosad nabrojano, još i PRESTRAŠNO spor.   
> Vjerojatno zbog preopterećenosti, ali ipak...


Ovo je 1. x da je ovako preko vikenda... 
Užas! Jedva dođoh dovde...  :Smile:  

Surfanje po Rodi je mission impossible... 

(a ja se sve nadam da kao rade na popravku problema, pa da je zato spor  :Smile:  )

----------


## Svimbalo

Neka, dok god mi imamo ovoliko želje i strpljenja, koliko je potrebno da se pošalje post, dotle nek nam Roda mirno spava!   :Heart:  

Maslačkice   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## icyoh

> (a ja se sve nadam da kao rade na popravku problema, pa da je zato spor  )


Ja sam i dalje uvjerena da mi namjereno otežavaju pristup kad dosadim (a u zadnje vrijeme samo štancam postove)   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

Svimbalo i Icyoh   :Kiss:  

I skoro cijeeeliii dan surfam po stranicama i krenem ovamo da dam pohvalu kako je danas super kad ono ne mogu da dođem do ove stranice - opet problemi - pa sam se nasmijala i zapitala da li trebam reći da je danas bolje   :Laughing:

----------


## Tashunica

evo opet šteka kod mene, već treći dan.
užasno sporo otvara stranice i većinom ih niti ne otvori  :/  pa sto puta klikam. 
kad šaljem post obično ga tek od trećeg-četvrtog puta pošaljem.

ima još netko problema ili je to samo kod mene?

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja sam isto mislila da je samo kod mene, odnosno da je kriv internet na poslu, zato jer je ova tema zamrla.
Ali eto, i kod mene, Tash, i kod mene   :Sad:

----------


## Tashunica

znači nisam jedina. već me stvarno izluđuje.
zaboravila sam napisati da mi se opet javlja ova kobasa:



> Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332
> 
> Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
> phpBB : Critical Error
> 
> Could not connect to the database

----------


## Svimbalo

Da, no na kobasu sam toliko oguglala da je više gotovo i ne primjećujem   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tashunica

možda nas netko primijeti   :Saint:   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

I ja bi prijavila isto   :Saint:  

Ili šteka samo nama ili se uvijek javlja (njurga) ista ekipa   :Razz:

----------


## Kavin

Evo da i ja ne izostanem   :Grin:  

I meni nekoliko dana šteka.

----------


## ivarica

> možda nas netko primijeti


trenutno mozemo samo zakljucat forum :/  
 :Sad:  ocemo anketu?   :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> možda nas netko primijeti   
> 
> 
> trenutno mozemo samo zakljucat forum :/  
>  ocemo anketu?


ma daaaaj, kakva anketa!?
ta je sto posto osuđena na propast   :Grin:  

izdržat ćemo već nekako   :Saint:

----------


## icyoh

Meni danas sve radi "po špagici". 
Al' me jučer namučio   :Wink:   Srećom pa sam uporna kad treba piskarati po Netu.

----------


## Svimbalo

I meni danas radi   :Smile:

----------


## anamar

meni je zaštekao jednom, ali nije me uzbudilo previše jer i sama štekam danas.

----------


## Tashunica

meni je do devet super radio, sad opet šteka   :Mad:

----------


## anamar

pomoglo mi je ne refreshat, nego otići na portal, pa s njega na forum.

----------


## Imga

njurg

----------


## Svimbalo

Njurg 2
Nikako da naučim da na ovom topicu moram postati ISKLJUČIVO da bih se požalila, jer u protivnom, čim kažem da je sad OK, opet sve ode u koprive   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Smajlić

meni danas cijeli dan šteka.

----------


## Smajlić

> meni danas cijeli dan šteka.


I danas nenormalno.
Non stop "Loading", a niš s toga

----------


## ivy

i mene iznerviralo

----------


## Tashunica

evo još jedno dežurno njurgalo   :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

danas je za poludit.
Nikako nikako poslat poruku, već je čudo se uoopće ulogirat, stalno i stalno taj loading....kad će se to konačno sredit?

----------


## Tashunica

ovo je postalo katastrofalno.

----------


## Marsupilami

evo pojelo mi sve nove postove  :Sad:

----------


## melange

ka-ta-strofaaaaaa

(al ujutro uvijek bude lošije nego inače :/ )

----------


## Svimbalo

Da ne bi netko mislio da je meni bolje...
Upravo suprotno  :Sick: 
Razvila sam cijelu teoriju o tome da je naslovna bolest unuštila forumu imunitet, pa sad obolijeva od svih bolesti poznatih i nepoznatih (loading stoijednu godinu, pristup zabranjen, error taj i taj, ma za pozvizdit   :Mad:  )

----------


## Tashunica

aaaaaaa punih 20 minuta nisam mogla na forum i onda sam uspjela preko portala, užaaaaas!

----------


## Tashunica

ja bih stvarno htjela da netko konačno kaže o čemu se radi ili ako je već rečeno neka me netko uputi, ovo je stvarno već živa koma.

----------


## icyoh

Opet ne valja.
srećom pa sam uporna   :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

u-ž-a-s

----------


## ivarica

ajme

----------


## anamar

jutros katastrofa. sad sve pet. 

ali sam svojom greškom obrisala tekst od skoro kartice prije postanja na PR    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tashunica

opeeeeeeet!

----------


## Angie75

i ja sam tu   :Mad:

----------


## Svimbalo

Joooooooooooooooooooj

----------


## Maya&Leon

aaaaaaaaaa
oooopeeeeet
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Smajlić

> aaaaaaaaaa
> oooopeeeeet


kod mene je više - još uvijek

----------


## Aurora*

Ovo je bas furstrirajuce. Sada kada traje sjednica Sabora o MPO i kada zelim biti prisutna na forumu stranice foruma se nikako ne otvaraju. 

Da, i meni se i do sada isto desavalo, ali nikada me to nije smetalo kao danas.

U cemu je zapravo problem? I zasto se on vec jednom ne rijesi?

----------


## daddycool

vjeruj mi da je frustrirajuće i za nas isto kao i za vas

da je rješenje jednostavno već bi bilo provedeno

----------


## Maya&Leon

meni je danas koma  :Raspa:

----------


## Tashunica

> meni je danas koma


X

----------


## Kaae

Prestrasno rikava..

----------


## Smajlić

> Prestrasno rikava..


x

----------


## Smajlić

A je l netko dobio odgovor na ovo, jer i mene jako zanima:




> ja bih stvarno htjela da netko konačno kaže o čemu se radi ili ako je već rečeno neka me netko uputi, ovo je stvarno već živa koma.

----------


## Tashunica

> A je l netko dobio odgovor na ovo, jer i mene jako zanima:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


ja nisam dobila odgovor.

----------

